# Jimmy Houston banned from prizes



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Here is a man putting his convictions above money. Would you have done the same?

Jimmy Houston, saying 'no' to Busch, is banned from top fishing prizes 

Jimmy Houston, a deacon at First Southern Baptist Church in the eastern Oklahoma town of Keys, and host of the ESPN2 television series "Jimmy Houston Outdoors," refused to wear a Busch beer apparel patch and add a Busch decal to his boat at three recent Bass Angler Sportsman Society (BASS) professional events.

http://www.bpnews.net/bpnews.asp?ID=15402


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Kudo's to Jimmy for standing by his convictions and also not having a "for sale" tag on them. I very much respect that.

I'll raise a cold one in his honor tonight.


----------

